# Progress, first time going to a gym



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok so im 27 im 6' 3" and never been over 11 stone until recently,

Now being my height you can imagine what 11 stone looked like, i looked like a back street crack head lol.

But since new years eve just gone i packed up smoking and started putting weight on, i would add that i haven't been eating more than when i was smoking just normal eating and since new years eve i have gone up to 13st 2lb and look healthier for it.

So i thought it was time to join the gym, i have done weights in the past but its always been crappy weights at home, i am on day 3 at the gym and loving it i love the feeling of feeling pumped after a mega work out its kind of addictive.

Anyway i will start off with a few pics of past and present.

Will start with this pic, this was in 2012 when i was using weights at home i was around 10st 5lb and looked ripped but that cause i had no weight to me and pretty much no body fat.










Then here is a couple of pictures from may 2014 when i started putting on weight and not touched any weights for well over a year, looked skinnier than in previous picture for some reason but i was 12st 3lb here



















This takes us to present day i am now 13st 2lb and going to the gym, you can see i have bulked up from previous pictures and gaining size even though i only been to the gym 3 days so far lol, let me know what you think










Will do more photos when i can, and keep this updated on my progress, my aim is to get to 16st, maybe more we will cross that bridge when i get to it lol.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

So i weighed myself this morning and i have gained 4lb in a week  so up to 13st 6lb

Back in the gym today doing shoulders and traps, then its leg day tomorrow

Normally do leg day on friday then have weekend to recover but i have a club meeting every 2nd thursday so one week i do thursday friday, next i do friday saturday lol


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Good for you pal, too many people know what they should do to get in shape but make too many excuses, stepping into a gym for the first time can be a bit nervewracking but sounds like you have took to it like a duck to water :thumbup1:

I know you buzzing from 3 days :laugh: but try to turn that enthausiasm into consistancy cos this is a long game :wink:

Set yourself some short term and long terms goals to keep yourself moving in the right direction.

Best of luck to ya


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Keep up the good work mate!

PS have you got a boner in that last pic?! (no ****)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

Looking good pal.

I reckon your going to have

some good shoulders on

you :thumbup1: .

Keep it up.


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Good for you pal, too many people know what they should do to get in shape but make too many excuses, stepping into a gym for the first time can be a bit nervewracking but sounds like you have took to it like a duck to water :thumbup1:
> 
> I know you buzzing from 3 days :laugh: but try to turn that enthausiasm into consistancy cos this is a long game :wink:
> 
> ...


Yeah i am in it for the long run, i have been saying for too long now that i need to get to the gym and never have, but im not getting any younger lol.

I agree what stopped me was the initial going for the first time not knowing what to expect from a gym etc, but now i realise its just a bunch of cool guys eager to help out if need be too 



Gary29 said:


> Keep up the good work mate!
> 
> PS have you got a boner in that last pic?! (no ****)


Haha no just the way my pants sat...............if it was a boner would be bigger :/ honest lmfao



dallas said:


> Looking good pal.
> 
> I reckon your going to have
> 
> ...


Thanks bud, always had broad shoulders since i was a kid just never built on them, soon will find out


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

So im half way through my second week, just done back and tris.

Partial deadlifting 100kg no problem for 4x10 so going to up the weight next week.

Realised i haven't put any back picks up so here is one of my back progress so far


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

walton21 said:


> So im half way through my second week, just done back and tris.
> 
> Partial deadlifting 100kg no problem for 4x10 so going to up the weight next week.
> 
> Realised i haven't put any back picks up so here is one of my back progress so far


this is a bit of a stab in the dark here but do you like fast cars ?


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

gymspaz said:


> this is a bit of a stab in the dark here but do you like fast cars ?


OMG how did you guess  lol, anything with an engine really, im a biker but also a car enthusiast

Here is my baby


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

CBR 400 ?


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

dallas said:


> CBR 400 ?


Yeah nc23, i have rebuilt it from the ground up (im a motorbike mechanic) spent just over 4k doing it, its one of them bikes im never gonna sell


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

You've got a hell of a base there, natural shape to the back . You look better than a lot of posters on here lol !.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey Adam! Welcome, this is a great post. Getting a journal up from such an early day is going to motivate you so much... I always wished I started one (now that I look back 2 years later!).

You've made some great progress and good to see you putting some size onto your frame. Looks like you're going to have some great delts and mega taper once you get that back width and thickness... good times ahead!

Keep killing it. :thumb:


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

stoatman said:


> You've got a hell of a base there, natural shape to the back . You look better than a lot of posters on here lol !.


Wow thanks bud appreciated, i look at people on here and think i look small lol, still alot of work to do, really getting into it now moving up in weights with more reps.

I did chest and bi's last night and didn't feel as pumped as i did last week and did the same routine, so decided i need to up the weights for next week.


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

kristina said:


> Hey Adam! Welcome, this is a great post. Getting a journal up from such an early day is going to motivate you so much... I always wished I started one (now that I look back 2 years later!).
> 
> You've made some great progress and good to see you putting some size onto your frame. Looks like you're going to have some great delts and mega taper once you get that back width and thickness... good times ahead!
> 
> Keep killing it. :thumb:


Thank you Kristina appreciated, i have always had the v shape even from an early age i just need to build on it like you say.

I will get there slowly but surely


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well yeah , you will look small compared to some on here as we've got some monsters !.


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks i appreciate all the comments, it motivates me more to train harder, im always itching to get back into the gym lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

I know i should be weighing myself every 2 weeks but hey ho lol

Im up another 2 and half lb from last week so now 13st 9 and half lb  very pleased with that.

Back to gym today shoulders and traps


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Welcome mate, fair play for starting the journal from the very beginning and for doing something proactive in achieving your goal by actually joining a gym.

As said, you have a good base and your back looks like it will be a strong body part.

I was trying to think; if I could go back to when I started training and give myself one piece of advice it would be don't chase weight gain for the sake of weight gain. I'm also 6'3" and I spent the first 2-3 yrs of training on a fat ass bulk, I gained a lot of weight but I looked like a fat mess! After a couple of diets and assessing what I actually need to grow and eating better quality foods I weigh less than I did but I look a lot better, scale weight isn't everything.

Anyway, just a word to the wise  keep up the good work. This journal will be great to look back on in a few years.


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Welcome mate, fair play for starting the journal from the very beginning and for doing something proactive in achieving your goal by actually joining a gym.
> 
> As said, you have a good base and your back looks like it will be a strong body part.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice very much appreciated, i think im chasing putting the weight on becuase i have always been a scrawny **** and sick of being small now so wanting to get the weight on lol.

I will take heed on your advice and try to apply some techniques into my diet and routine 

Thank you


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thought i would update with a few progress pictures, im feeling pumped and in better shape than i have ever been, just need to work on my abs.

Just got back from gym doing back and tris


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Just thought i haven't put my routine up here lol, i know some of you will say this is too much for a beginner etc etc but it is working for me and i still dont feel i have trained enough apart from on leg day lol.

Monday Chest and Bis

1. Cable x-over

2. Dumbbell chest press

3. Flies

4. Upright chest press

5. Barbell curls

6. Dumbbell curls

7. Hammer curls

8. Single arm machine curls

Tuesday Back and Tris

1. Lat pull down

2. Cable row

3. Barbell row

4. Partial deadlifts

5. Single arm rows

6. Rope pulldown

7. Kneeling v bar pulldown

8. Ez bar pulldown

9. Tri kickbacks

Wednesday Rest day

Thursday Shoulders and traps

1. warmups

2. Military press

3. Front lateral raise

4. Side lateral raise

5. Bent over rear delt raise

6. Rope face pulls

7. Shrugs (standing)

8. Shrugs (pull back sitting)

Friday Legs

1. Warm up on bike

2. Leg extensions

3. Hamstring curls

4. Squats

5. Leg press

6. Lunges

7. Hamstring curls to failure

8. Warm down on bike

Weekend rest


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Good session at gym tonight doing back and tris

Got a PB on partial deadlifts doing 6 reps for 140kg not bad i think to say i could only do 6 reps for 100kg other weeks lol, im now doing my 4x10 with 100kg


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Good leg workout today, got to love the feeling trying to walk back to your car after lol

Also got a new PB on leg press 230kg for 5 reps after doing my 4x10 of 200kg

To say i could barely do 1 rep on 200kg 3 weeks ago i would say thats good going 

Weekend rest now lots of revising for my PCV theory test on monday then back for chest and bis


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Forgot to post what i got upto last weekend lol well i was a film star for the day haha for an upcoming movie 

Here is me in make up lol



And when we got bored waiting to go on set lol







Oh and the leather cuts aren't part of what they gave us, i actually am a leather clad biker full time haha

Me on the right with my vice chairman


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Been for an afternoon session on shoulders and traps, nice and quiet apart from a group of chavs doing deadlifts with 40kg shouting "pure power that cha pure power" as they pulled it up...............OKAAAAAY THEN lol

Anyway here are some progress pics, now on week 5, my lifts are getting bigger doing the same reps with heavier weights 











And a couple of measurements so i keep track

Chest 43"

Biceps 14" 1/2

Waist 32"


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Couple of progress pics im on week 7 now, just done chest and bi's, lift are getting heavier and im getting bigger  lol

View attachment 161230


View attachment 161231


View attachment 161232


Will do a couple of measurements tomorrow see how much i've grown.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Didn't know you had a journal mate. Nice bike, when you've put that much work into it it's never going anywhere is it. Can't see any of your progress pics as I'm on my phone only the quoted pics show. Where did you get the routine from never been a fan of back triceps chest biceps but I guess it's serving you well?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm doing Chest/tris. Back/bis


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm doing Chest/tris. Back/bis


That's what I do mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> That's what I do mate


Makes more sense to me


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Didn't know you had a journal mate. Nice bike, when you've put that much work into it it's never going anywhere is it. Can't see any of your progress pics as I'm on my phone only the quoted pics show. Where did you get the routine from never been a fan of back triceps chest biceps but I guess it's serving you well?


Cheers mate my bike is my baby lol. Not sure why pics not showing on phone. The routine is one my mate was put on by his PT I just kind of stole it lol defo working for me though, had people say its too much for a beginner but if its working then why change it lol I still feel I could do more though


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

walton21 said:


> Cheers mate my bike is my baby lol. Not sure why pics not showing on phone. The routine is one my mate was put on by his PT I just kind of stole it lol defo working for me though, had people say its too much for a beginner but if its working then why change it lol I still feel I could do more though


Yeah sound if it's working crack on. I just find biceps are tiny and they take a battering doing it that way


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah sound if it's working crack on. I just find biceps are tiny and they take a battering doing it that way


Mine need the battering lol there not that big haha


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Full of a cold and feel like absolute sh1t today, but life goes on.

Breakfast consisted of bowl of porridge and a shake which was 5 scoops of whey, 200ml of natural yogurt, 200ml of milk, 2 bananas and 50g of oats nom nom it was amazing  lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Just a quick back picture, im starting to get visible definition in my back shoulders and arms now  , bi's feel rock solid all the time, pleased with ym progress so far

Think i need to learn how to pose properly hahaha

This will be my 8th week at the gym so not bad progress i think

View attachment 161745


View attachment 161746


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Still at it then despite the lack of updates


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Still at it then despite the lack of updates


Yeah sorry i really should update this more often or just talk loads of bollocks  lol

I get side tracked thats my excuse haha

Here is an update:

Not had much of an appetite today not sure why but still stuffed my face with chilli and chips for tea, did back and tris tonight weights are getting heavier and managed a 140kg deadlift for 5 reps before my grip gave in, i really need to start taking my gloves with me.

Lat pulldown 3 x 12 60kg, 1 x 12 80kg

Cable rows 3 x 12 90kg, 1 x 10 120kg

Bent over rows 2 x 12 50kg, 2 x 12 60kg

Deadlifts 1 x 10 60kg, 2 x 10 100kg, 1 x 10 130kg, 1 x 5 140kg

Hows that 

Now im gonna go with the missus a good rogering


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well just weighed myself and I have reached the 14 stone mark  2 more stone to go.

Not done too bad I have put 11lb on in 8 weeks mostly a clean bulk diet, so not putting it on too quick and keeping away the unwanted fat lol.

I look and feel bigger and like they say its how you look in the mirror that counts lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Chest and bi's today, only recently started adding bench press to my routine so not lifting massive on this yet lol

Bench press - 2 x 10 40kg, 1 x 10 50kg, 1 x 6 60kg

Incline dumbbell press - 3 x 10 36kg, 1 x 10 40kg

Flat dumbbell press - 4 x 10 36kg

Flat dumbbell flys - 4 x 10 20kg (bit weak on these lol)

Cable flys - 4 x 10 level 6

Machine flys - 4 x 10 60kg

Barbell curls - 3 x 10 30kg, 1 x 10 40kg, 1 set of 21's

Dumbbell curls - 4 x 10 25kg

Dumbbell hammer curls - 4 x 10 25kg

Single arm machine curls - 4 x 10 20kg

Still feel i could do more, time to start upping the weight i think


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

When you list your db press weight I take it your using the combined weight of both Dbs otherwise your stronger than your bb press?


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> When you list your db press weight I take it your using the combined weight of both Dbs otherwise your stronger than your bb press?


Yeah that is combined lol if it was that weight in each hand id be a monster by now haha


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Couple of pics, im on week 9 now and starting to fill out

View attachment 161983


View attachment 161984


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Good work


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Good work


Cheers mate


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Was speaking to a good friend of mine that use to be a PT years and years ago and he gave me some advice on switching my routine up a bit so this is what I have done today.

Back and tris.

Lat pull down - 3 x 18 60kg

Cable row - 3 x 18 80kg

Barbell row - 2 x 15 40kg 1 x 15 50kg

Deadlift - 1 x 20 40kg 1 x 20 60kg 1 x 20 90kg

Single arm rows - 3 x 20 30kg

Rope pulldown - 3 x 20 level 6

Ez bar pulldown - 3 x 20 level 9

It did feel a good burn but had to cut the workout short and leave the gym so didnt get as much done on tris


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

It's not my cup of tea but if you are going to do those exercises personally I'd do the free weights ones first, give them your all and end with the gay cable / isolation stuff


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> It's not my cup of tea but if you are going to do those exercises personally I'd do the free weights ones first, give them your all and end with the gay cable / isolation stuff


Fair enough mate I will give that a go.

I am only testing this routine out if I dont see the same results within a month that I do when doing my normal routine ill go back to normal.

Like they say though its good to change it up now and again lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Just done some measurements

Biceps 15" so I am up half an inch 

Chest 44" im up another inch 

Waist 36" which is wierd because I wear 34" jeans and they are a little baggy on me???


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

You have to love loving like the hulk straight after a monster set, shame it doesnt stay like this all the time lol

View attachment 162114


View attachment 162115


Went to asda last night with he intention of just spending a tenner, ended up spending £63 ooops lol, but i got 5kg bag of rice for £4, 5kg bag of pasta £3.50, 12 tins of tuna 50p each, 96 weetabix £2.80 for when im sick of porridge, loads of chicken and other **** least ill be eating good for a few week lol, last time i got a 5kg bag of rice it last nearly a year lol


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

What sort of diet you eating mate?


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

1990 said:


> What sort of diet you eating mate?


I dont eat a religious diet like most people i.e dont set out loads of meals a day lol i just eat when im hungry and snack in between.

Mainly consist of Chicken, rice, pasta, steak, weetabix, oats, bananas, roast dinners, lots of veg, tuna, rice pudding.

I also have my protein shakes and mass gainer throughout the day, the mass gainer i mix with natural yogurt, 2 bananas, 50g of oats and milk that alone is well over 1000calories


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Leg day today, didn't do as good as usual didn't have the energy lol but anyway here you go

Squats - 2 x 10 60kg 2 x 10 80kg

Leg press - 2 x 10 150kg 2 x 10 200kg

then just normal lunges and ham curls

Bit disappointed in myself but ill push more next week 

Weekend rest now


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Good session on chest and bis tonight im back with my mate now so been pushing each other further 

Bench press - 2 x 12 40kg, 1 x 12 50kg, 1 x 6 60kg

Incline dumbbell press - 2 x 10 36kg, 2 x 10 40kg

Flat dumbbell press - 3 x 10 36kg, 1 x 10 40kg

Flat dumbbell flys - 3 x 10 20kg, 1 x 10 25kg

Machine flys - 4 x 10 60kg

Barbell curls - 4 x 12 30kg

Dumbbell curls - 4 x 10 25kg

Dumbbell hammer curls - 4 x 10 25kg

Overhead Bicep Cable Curl - 4 x 12 level 3


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Couldn't sleep for **** last night had 1 hours sleep then was up at 5am to get ready for my first day at work for christmas period, a long 10 hour shift but i still managed to go gym afterwards to do back and tris.

Lat pulldown - 2 x 12 50kg 2 x 12 60kg

Cable rows - 2 x 12 70kg 2 x 12 100kg

Barbell rows - 4 x 10 60kg

Dealifts - 1 x 10 90kg 2 x 10 100kg 1 x 8 120kg

Rope pulldowns - 3 x 12 level 4 1 x 10 level 5

Ez bar pulldown - 2 x 12 level 7 2 x 10 level 9

I am now absolutely knackered, i was determined i was still gonna go gym even though i was falling asleep when i got home from work, thats dedication for you lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Still slacking on legs just dont have the energy on leg day lol but i did hit a new pb today

Squats - 1 x 10 60kg, 1 x 10 80kg, 1 x 10 90kg, 1 x 10 100kg (pb)

Leg press - 1 x 10 100kg, 2 x 10 150kg, 1 x 10 200kg

Calf raises - 4 x 10 30kg

And just other stuff like ham curls, lunges etc etc

****ed now i really need to find more energy on leg day lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not been updating as often as i like but i am still training, just busy christmas period and uncle passing not really had time, but ill just throw some pictures up for you instead

140kg deadlift

View attachment 164144


170kg deadlift

View attachment 164145


Got to love the burn of doing a resistance last rep

View attachment 164146


My training buddy taking a gay selfie lol, but i do look big in this haha

View attachment 164147


Photobombed

View attachment 164148


View attachment 164149


As you can see i have made quite good progress i am currently at 14st 3lb and can get any higher but seem to be getting bigger, but im not worrying too much about my weight its how i look in the mirror that counts, i have put 1" and half on my bi's, 2" on my chest and *cough cough* 4" on my waist, not too fussed about this as im still bulking and can lose most of the waist weight when i do a cut diet. Hoping to look half decent ready for Bodypower Expo in May


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not a proper update, but still training have my uncles funeral next Wednesday not looking forward to that.

But i am up to 14st 5lb so slowly getting closer to my 16st target


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Few up to date pictures, also im up to 110kg squats for reps and 220kg leg press for reps

My deads are up im now starting on 100kg for 10 reps and go to 140kg for reps i did do a 1 rep max at 170kg did feel i could of done another rep, will work on it more so that im doing 170kg for full reps before going heavier.

Not much to see but from having nothing its alot better lol bi's are getting bigger and my tri's are starting to come along

View attachment 165421


View attachment 165422


View attachment 165423


View attachment 165424


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Can never have too much tuna and pasta lol

View attachment 166596


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Few up to date pictures, i really am ****e at posing just can't get it right haha

Im still bulking too so my abs aren't showing lol

View attachment 166641


View attachment 166642


View attachment 166643


View attachment 166644


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have finally managed to do my full 10 reps on flat bench with 60kg  , took me 5 months to do it but im happy with that, progress is progress.

I did do 10 reps with 70kg on decline bench last week though


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Still at it lol really **** at updating this i always forget, not got any up to date pictures but will do some over the next few days as i want to keep a record of changes over the next few month as i have started doing HGH.......i do want to do a cycle of AAS but due to me going through IVF i dont want to mess up my sperm count, know a few people on HGH and they say there sperm count has increased since using so thought why not  . On day 2 of using it so will get some pics done soon.

Just a recap picture, left picture makes me cringe it was in June 2014 look like an old mans body i hate it and this picture is what made me kick myself up the **** and get to the gym, right picture is from Feb this year



Oh and im currently upto 14st 12lb  , i starts at 10st 2lb not bad progress i think


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

walton21 said:


> Yeah nc23, i have rebuilt it from the ground up (im a motorbike mechanic) spent just over 4k doing it, its one of them bikes im never gonna sell


hi

yeah you gonna struggle to get yur money back m8, at moment, so it a keeper, i would rather have spent that on a gsxr1100 slingshot myself if you like the older bikes, 400cc not enough poke for me

steve


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

barksie said:


> hi
> 
> yeah you gonna struggle to get yur money back m8, at moment, so it a keeper, i would rather have spent that on a gsxr1100 slinsghot myself if you like the older bikes, 400cc not enough poke for me
> 
> steve


It was my first big bike when i past my test so holds some sentimental value lol.

Nothing better than flying down the twisties on a 400 screaming at 16.5krpm lol, not much can keep up on the twisties, people say they are slow but they are far from it specially with a few tweeks like mine lol. I can leave alot of 600's off the line up until a certain speed and as said leave bigger bikes for dust on twisties 

Quick video of mine, wasn't going all out cause was running it in but still giving it a bit lol


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

hi

i just finished a bmw s1000rr m8, was going to track bike it, with race fairings and such, ( thats photo in my avatar ) now decided to put the road fairings back on, and mot for road, will be interesting to see what anti wheelie and anti lean angle is like ,lolol , along with DTC and ABS , damn if owt goes wrong then it wont be cheap, oh and dont forget the four race modes , :whistling:

steve


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Quick video doing 200kg for 12 reps, i know its not great but for only training for 6 months i think its pretty good  will go heavier next week, i have noticed my legs are starting to balloon and i now have alot of jeans that dont fit me haha


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Few updated pictures


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

walton21 said:


> Still at it lol really **** at updating this i always forget, not got any up to date pictures but will do some over the next few days as i want to keep a record of changes over the next few month as i have started doing HGH.......i do want to do a cycle of AAS but due to me going through IVF i dont want to mess up my sperm count, know a few people on HGH and they say there sperm count has increased since using so thought why not  . On day 2 of using it so will get some pics done soon.
> 
> Just a recap picture, left picture makes me cringe it was in June 2014 look like an old mans body i hate it and this picture is what made me kick myself up the **** and get to the gym, right picture is from Feb this year
> 
> ...


Good transformation, you look about 15 years younger!


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

will69176 said:


> Good transformation, you look about 15 years younger!


Cheers bud  , really hate that picture really do look like an old man in it lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Quick action shot just smashed chest and tris, finally doing my 4x10 with 60kg on bench lol will go up soon, glad i no longer have twig arms haha

Oh on the GH results side im looking fuller and my lifts are getting better and have good pumps too, i get some more on thursday but still got 2 weeks left do i have doubled my dose for this week


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome training at gym today back and bis, smashed a couple of PB's

Did 140kg deadlift for 10 reps then 160kg for 4 reps

Single arm dumbbell curl with 26kg for 10 reps too 

Well happy with that, couple of videos and a pic

140kg deadlift for 10 reps






160kg deadlift, ignore my mate being a pleb lol






And a pic of my back mid deadlift, dont know why he got so close lol


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

drop the weight and focus on form mate. Your lifting with your back arched when it should be straight and lift through your legs


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

garethd93 said:


> drop the weight and focus on form mate. Your lifting with your back arched when it should be straight and lift through your legs


My form is usually perfect on my deadlifts, it isn't at the moment due to a knee injury, but im the kind of guy that wont quit training cause of an injury so i just soldier on through it lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Another PB last night on legs


----------



## Craig198601 (Apr 16, 2015)

Looking good mate really good progress


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

350kg leg press for 8 reps  well happy with that

Im having to stop squats for a while till i get my knee looked at any time i do squats my knees just buggered lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Just a couple of up to date pictures, come along way in the 8 months i have been training now, i am stuck at a steady 14st 7lb at the minute the fat is coming off but i still look like im getting bigger in the mirror which is what counts 

I have recently started on a strict bulking diet aswell which was hard at first, but its getting easier as i go along and still finding im hungry in between meals so im eating like a monster lol

This is a run down of my diet, if i feel hungry between meals ill have like a piece of fruit or breakfast something along them lines.

Meal 1

1 tablespoon of peanut butter

2 scoops of whey

2 scoops of oats

1 pint of water

1 banana

Meal 2

1 tin tuna

3 boiled eggs

1 wholemeal pitta

Meal 3

1 chicken breast

1/2 bag basmati rice

mixed veg

Meal 4

1 protein shake 2 scoops

1 piece of fruit

Meal 5

1 rump steak and jacket potato

or salmon and rice

or 6 egg omelet

Meal 6

1 scoop whey

1 tabelspoon peanut butter

3 spoonfuls greek yogurt

What i currently look like, not done any top off pics cause i dont like my gut while bulking haha, but the muscle is coming through nicely.



I need to get an up to date back pic, not done one for a while and should as its looking good if i do say so myself lol.

Just to remind you this is what i looked like this time last year :/ i cringe at this picture lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Just a quick update picture, i havent been updating this as much as i would like but busy with work and everything, still training hard and getting bigger each month  loving training at the minute noticing some big differences.

Here is a 1 year progress pic, check out that skinny t**t on the left lol, Personally when i look in the mirror i still see the skinny t**t i dont notice a difference until i check out my progress pictures, but i suppose thats why we take progress pics lol.


----------



## TImmos (Sep 5, 2015)

Excellent change. all in 12 months?


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

> Excellent change. all in 12 months?


Cheers mate, i have come a long way in a short time, still a long journey ahead, i have worked out im gonna have to be around 18st to look how i want, currently sitting at 16st and no were near my goal look lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

So this has took me a bit to put up, the first picture was a few years ago i was under 10 st at 6ft 2" thats pretty scary way way under weight, second picture was last June i had quit smoking that new years eve and started to put on a bit of weight but was unwanted weight and i looked like i had the body of a 50 year old i feel quite ashamed about it.
Then as you can see the other pictures are in progress the first progress pic was 4 weeks into training, the second is half way through a dbol cycle and the last picture is after PCT taken Tuesday just gone.
I am very proud of myself i have come a long way in a short time, i dont notice much difference looking in a mirror but when i see past pictures and current it puts it into perspective.
Anyway here is the picture


----------

